# Ohio



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

*Lucas, Fulton, Williams Counties only*

Berkey Bee Honey Farm
Berkey, Ohio

419 356 - 8602

2008 open for apples and peaches. 
2008 BOOKED for strawberries (May 10 - July 1)


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

looking for farms to put some hives on in the south east ohio area. you get the polination i get the honey.


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Atkins Family Bee Farm - a family business run by Kevin and sons Garrett, Hunter, and Stewart. With lots of help from wife Janet and older daughters Cassidy, Adrienna and Victoria. Plus smiles from younger daughters Geneva and Caledonia 

15297 US 127
Cecil, Ohio 45821
Phone 419-796-9393
Email: [email protected] 

400- 600 hives available for the 2012 blueberry and apple season. Hives will arrive strong, have new queens and bee ready to work for you.

Fees will vary based on distance and quantity of hives rented.

Full payment required at time of delivery, before hives are unloaded. 

Will travel all of Northwestern Ohio, Northern Indiana and Southern Michigan. Delivery fee based on mileage number of hives being delivered. 

Thanks. 
Kevin Atkins


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Williams Honey Bees offering pollination in Southern Ohio.
740-703-3941
Frankfort, Ohio


----------

